# Diced&Sliced Competition journal ...



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guy's

i currently live in essex, i,v just turned 19 8 day's ago, i have been lifting for 4 year's and did 2 competition's and came 1st in my 1st comp and 3rd in my last finals comp which i was very happy with, i have been using aas for 2 year's i did 1 cycle when i was 17 which i was happy with and about 4 month agfter that i decided to stay on cycle for a while, currently back on cycle now after my last comp, ill be staying on until febuary 2014, i wont be blasting and crusing, i will be doing cycle after cycle with different and higher compounds to see how much weight i can pack on for next years show, as im in off season my diet wont be as strict as i do cardio 5 times per week, 20 mins morning on bike and 20 mins post workout which keeps me in shape, im currently sitting at around 230lbs, hoping to be around 255lbs by febuary 2014, bodyfat is around 7% i would guess ( rough guess ) but dont really care what it is at the moment as i like to enjoy my food in off season, although my food stay's pretty much the same everyday aprt from 1 or 2 meals, i always try ato get at least 6 meals in but aim for 8 in the off season, diet is pretty basic and i love it, as follows :

meal 1 3 scoops whey, 3 bananas, 150g oats spoon of ice cream blended ( is the bomb lol )

meal 2 chicken breast with whole wheat bread crumbs and lemon, pasta and small tin of heins beans

meal 3 stirloin steak with 5 eggs on top and a bowl of egg fried rice with gravy

meal 4 talapia fish with rep preppers green beans sprinkled with lemon juice and a big bowl of pasta mayonaise

meal 5 big bowl of lean mince meat with pasta bolognaise with peppers and onions

meal 6 20 egg whites with 10 whole eggs and a big bowl of oats with peanut butter and strawberry jam

meal 7 3 scoops of casien, 1 banana handfull of cherries 2 spoon peanut butter and 1 scoop of ice cream blended

Now this is pretty much what i eat day in day out, i can not moan as i love everything in my diet, its not boring and there not much bad food there, i stay pretty lean through offf season as i like my cardio and long training sessions, after i train today i will put my routine up for all to see.

Here is my latest picture taken on my 19th birthday just 8 day's ago.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

i train usually about 6pm time so i will update my training routine then with weights, reps etc.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I know you're 19 but   :thumbup:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I know you're 19 but   :thumbup:


i'm guessing that's a compliment so thank you


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

In! Lookin good, how the hell do you eat 20 egg whites and 10 eggs in one sitting???!!!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking good mate! You take stims year round aswell?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

ar4i said:


> In! Lookin good, how the hell do you eat 20 egg whites and 10 eggs in one sitting???!!!


i mean 20 whites and 10 yolks, its really nt that much food, i always leave the yolk runny so it goes dwn easy, love egg's lol/


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

need2bodybuild said:


> Looking good mate! You take stims year round aswell?


i do mate yeah.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i do mate yeah.


Do you mind saying what? PM me if not..


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

need2bodybuild said:


> Do you mind saying what? PM me if not..


aderall.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

For people who are curious on my my drug use and supplimentation is, here it is :

suppliments

Whey

Caisen

Vits

Creatine

glutamine

dextrose

Nos

Aas

Test enth 1000mg

Tren enth 600mg

Mast 800mg

Eq 800mg

Var 100mg

Hgh 5iu daily

Insulin 30ius daily

CLen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

T3 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

Igf


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You look good mate no denyin that especially for 19 but do you think your physique justifies your "supplement" in take

What im sayin is do you think you could use less and get the same results


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> You look good mate no denyin that especially for 19 but do you think your physique justifies your "supplement" in take
> 
> What im sayin is do you think you could use less and get the same results


when i started upping my doses and using mre compounds at the same time i noticed gains that i didnt think was possible for me.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> aderall.


where do you get aderall from pal?

looking good in the pics all the best for the future


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> You look good mate no denyin that especially for 19 but do you think your physique justifies your "supplement" in take
> 
> What im sayin is do you think you could use less and get the same results


it also keeps me lean year around so makes it alot easier for me in comp prep, dont get me wrong i do get worried anout my health and so on but i get checked every 3 weeks and apart from a slightly high blood pressure im all good.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> where do you get aderall from pal?
> 
> looking good in the pics all the best for the future


my dad gets me it mate.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> my dad gets me it mate.


ive repped u mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I hear you mate

You sound like you've got a decent head on your boulders so whatever you're doin keep doin it man and I wish you all the best for your comp I feb and future comps


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> I hear you mate
> 
> You sound like you've got a decent head on your boulders so whatever you're doin keep doin it man and I wish you all the best for your comp I feb and future comps


Thx alot mate, means alot when you work so hard and spend all your money into the thing you love, amazing lat spread by the way look real wide and thick.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> ive repped u mate


thx mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

look like you got loads more potential only being 19 mate

goodluck will follow this for sure


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> thx mate


its in your settings read it pal


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> look like you got loads more potential only being 19 mate
> 
> goodluck will follow this for sure


thx alot mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Thx alot mate, means alot when you work so hard and spend all your money into the thing you love, amazing lat spread by the way look real wide and thick.


Cheers matey no where near as lean as you tho and youve got a lot of years of growin ahead of you


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> its in your settings read it pal


i take 2 30mg caps daily mate, if its your 1st time try and get the 20mg caps and take 1 a day and see what yur like lol.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Cheers matey no where near as lean as you tho and youve got a lot of years of growin ahead of you


Thax matey.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i take 2 30mg caps daily mate, if its your 1st time try and get the 20mg caps and take 1 a day and see what yur like lol.


what do you use them for, ill be using them for concentration levels


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> what do you use them for, ill be using them for concentration levels


i use them for the same thing mate as im currently doing my master degrees and up on all that i need to prep my food, work out, i do some presonal training upon that so it gets pretty hard but it really helps alot, just depends how you respond to it mate.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> what do you use them for, ill be using them for concentration levels


i also sniff my last pill 30 mins before workout as a pre workout lol, doing it this way it kicks in quiker and doesnt last as long as i train at night


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

A lad I work with crushes his sleeping pills and snorts it because it has a quicker effect lol

Subbed to this mate...

Your in great shape for 19 bud, Good Luck with your up and coming show


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i'm guessing that's a compliment so thank you


Definitely a compliment!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Aas
> 
> Test enth 1000mg
> 
> ...


hah at 19 :laugh:

I wish I was so smart at your age! :mellow:

btw which gh and insulin?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What shows did you compete at?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

U look in sick shape buddy !

Infact I'm inspired by ur cycle and I'm gone run something similar !


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i use them for the same thing mate as im currently doing my master degrees and up on all that i need to prep my food, work out, i do some presonal training upon that so it gets pretty hard but it really helps alot, just depends how you respond to it mate.


so how much do they benefit you mate my emails in the rep i gave you email me.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> A lad I work with crushes his sleeping pills and snorts it because it has a quicker effect lol
> 
> Subbed to this mate...
> 
> Your in great shape for 19 bud, Good Luck with your up and coming show


thx mate


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Definitely a compliment!


thank you


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate.


cheers mate.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

just finished gym, trained chest tday:

Barbell bench

2 warm up sets 60kg 20 reps

set 1 100kg 12 reps

set 2 120kg 10 reps

set 3 140kg 7 reps

set 4 150kg 5 reps

Barbell incline

set 1 100kg 10 reps

set 2 120kg 10 reps

set 3 130kg 7 reps

set 4 140kg 5 reps

incline dumbbell flys

set 1 20kg 15 reps

set 2 25kg 12 reps

set 3 30kg 10 reps

set 4 35kg 8 reps

set 5 40kg 4 reps

PecDec

set 1 full stack 10 reps

set 2 full stack 10 reps

set 3 full stack 10 reps

set 4 full stack 7 reps

dips

set 1 20 reps bodyweight

set 2 10kg 15 reps

set 3 20kg 10 reps

set 4 30kg 10 reps

set 5 40kg 7 reps

Cable Flys

set 1 20kg 12 reps

set 2 25kg 12 reps

set 3 30kg 10 reps

set 4 35kg 5 reps

Wide Pushups

set 1 30 reps

set 2 20 reps

set 3 10 reps

4:30am this morning did 30 mins on bike up hill mostly and finished with 30 mins on stepper after workout.

Today's food has been:

Breakfast: 100g whey, 200g oats, 2 bananas, 2 slices protien bread with peanut butter

Meal 2, 400g chicken breast batter with whole meal bread crumb's and lemon juice, bowl of pasta with can on tuna mayo red pepper and vinegar

Meal 3, 16oz stirloin steak with 5 whole eggs, bowl of sweet potatoe green beans and brocolli with dash of gravy

Meal 4 PostWorkout, 100g whey, 100 oats straight after workout, 30 mins later- 2 slices protein bread, 5 whole boiled eggs, talapia fish with lemon juice and spices, 4 rice cakes

4 more meals and 2 or 3 more shakes to go and another day done.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is just pure madness. Regardless of the ridiculous amount of drugs you're taking i am shocked at how you've managed that physique at 19.

How do you afford so much food?!


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> This is just pure madness. Regardless of the ridiculous amount of drugs you're taking i am shocked at how you've managed that physique at 19.
> 
> How do you afford so much food?!


my father pay's for almost everything i take and eat.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> my father pay's for almost everything i take and eat.


you lucky bastard :crying:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dont know why no one has asked but you've mentioned your pops a few times. Who is he?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

My father has been competing for 20 year's, his main goal in his bodybuilding carear was to turn pro and win his ibff card which he failed to do so, now not competing anymore his main goal in life is training me and some of his client's and trying to get me to the ibff stage in bodybuilding, i am very greatfull for the thing's my mother and father do for me but i put in the hard work and eat my ass off all day and night for them and they are happy to buy everything i need for doing so, also doing my master degrees at the moment so lot's of homework and stuff in my spare time, i'm not 1 of these spoiled little brat's who get what he want's, my parent's choose this life and to do the thing's they are doing for me if i did eveyrthing they want me to do.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good session there mate, you always train with a lot of volume?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Good session there mate, you always train with a lot of volume?


yes mate, work's best for me, people always try and tell u'll over train (blabla), i think over training is dog's b ollox, tom platz best set of wheels in bodybuilding history used to train his legs for hours, squatting fr hours each week and the outcome was the best set of wheel ever seen.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> yes mate, work's best for me, people always try and tell u'll over train (blabla), i think over training is dog's b ollox, *tom platz best set of wheels in bodybuilding history used to train his legs for hours, squatting fr hours each week and the outcome was the best set of wheel ever seen*.


hah CT Fletchers quote on "Overtraining" :laugh:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> hah CT Fletchers quote on "Overtraining" :laugh:


who is CTfletcher ?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> yes mate, work's best for me, people always try and tell u'll over train (blabla), i think over training is dog's b ollox, tom platz best set of wheels in bodybuilding history used to train his legs for hours, squatting fr hours each week and the outcome was the best set of wheel ever seen.


Nice one, I've just recently took up German Volume Training and im liking it a lot, too early to see major results but the volume just feels 'right' if that makes sense.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> who is CTfletcher ?


starts at about 1 minute mark, you talk like him


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> My father has been competing for 20 year's, his main goal in his bodybuilding carear was to turn pro and win his ibff card which he failed to do so, now not competing anymore his main goal in life is training me and some of his client's and trying to get me to the ibff stage in bodybuilding, i am very greatfull for the thing's my mother and father do for me but i put in the hard work and eat my ass off all day and night for them and they are happy to buy everything i need for doing so, also doing my master degrees at the moment so lot's of homework and stuff in my spare time, i'm not 1 of these spoiled little brat's who get what he want's, my parent's choose this life and to do the thing's they are doing for me if i did eveyrthing they want me to do.


You're a lacky bastard

With your dads back ground, mum and dad supporting you all the way, desire and good genetics I can see you goin somewhere in the game


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Nice one, I've just recently took up German Volume Training and im liking it a lot, too early to see major results but the volume just feels 'right' if that makes sense.


i still train with high intensity also, 45 seconds wait on each set, 2 mins wait after every exercise.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> starts at about 1 minute mark, you talk like him


haha he sound's like a funny dude, big guy aswell.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> You're a lacky bastard
> 
> With your dads back ground, mum and dad supporting you all the way, desire and good genetics I can see you goin somewhere in the game


thank's for the kind word's mate, mean's alot.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Definitely subbed to this!!!

Regardless if you're doing a fair bit off AAS or not, you look fvcking fantastic!!!

I've seen people on here do more than that and look like sh!t tbh. You obviously put in the hard graft so fairplay to you sir!!

Seems like you have your head well and truly screwed on too and with your father's knowledge and experience in the game, this will be a very interesting journal no doubt:thumb:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just read your journal, great training, great physique you've got a great future in my humble opinion:thumb:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Definitely subbed to this!!!
> 
> Regardless if you're doing a fair bit off AAS or not, you look fvcking fantastic!!!
> 
> ...


thx alot mate, your a tank your self, arm's and delt's look insane.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

NE0 said:


> Just read your journal, great training, great physique you've got a great future in my humble opinion:thumb:


thank yu mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Unsure if you saw my post but what competitions did you compete at? Stand out physique but never seen it from any show pictures I have seen- got any more pictures?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Unsure if you saw my post but what competitions did you compete at? Stand out physique but never seen it from any show pictures I have seen- got any more pictures?


My comp's have all been in the united state's bro, i'v only been living in england for a short few month's, i'm not english i'm american but i will be living here for a good few year's now if not the rest of my life, i don't know yet, i'm looking forward to doing a english show to see how it differs from the state's, i,v saw alot of nice physiques on here so it will be a good challenge for me to compete against you british boy's, looking well in your pic to bro .


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

i'v also found out that it's alot harder to diet over here in the uk as food wise there is no amount's of food to purchase as in the state's, will take a while to adjust but i,m looking forward to the challenge here


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Got any recent pictures? Calling BS on this.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Got any recent pictures? Calling BS on this.


lol thx mate and yes i take pics every week to see were i'm at but talking to me like that is no not very respectful, i'm not here to argue with anyone, i only signed up to see how the uk bodybuilder's look and how they train etc.


----------



## bee (Jan 26, 2013)

What's your full name, surely be able to google some comp pics of yourself


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Got any recent pictures? Calling BS on this.


Ermm interesting

Well is easy to prove some one wrong today's paper quick snap !


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Diced&Sliced said:


> My comp's have all been in the united state's *bro*, i'v only been living in england for a short few month's, i'm not english i'm american but i will be living here for a good few year's now if not the rest of my life, i don't know yet, i'm looking forward to doing a english show to see how it differs from the state's, i,v saw alot of nice physiques on here so it will be a good challenge for me to compete against you british boy's, looking well in your pic to *bro* .


love this word...! :lol:

lookin good! 400g chicken in one sitting would kill me! keep it up


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

HJL said:


> love this word...! :lol:
> 
> lookin good! 400g chicken in one sitting would kill me! keep it up


yeah sorry, i'm still trying to learn the english way of talking, it's kind of crazy though as i can't understand alot of people with the way they change word's


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

HJL said:


> love this word...! :lol:
> 
> lookin good! 400g chicken in one sitting would kill me! keep it up


also it's not really that much bro, it's only 2 large breast.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Had a poor night's sleep last night as was up sweating all threw my sleep, only managed to get around 2-3 hour's but still managed to get to the gym nice and early today to kill a good leg session.

Squats

2 warm up set's 60kg and 80kg 20 reps each

1st set 100kg 15 reps

2nd set 120kg 15 reps

3rd set 130kg 12 reps

4th set 140kg 12 reps

5th set 150kg 10 reps

6th set 160kg 10 reps

7th set 170kg 8 reps

8th set 180kg 8 reps

9th set 190kg 6 reps

10th set 200kg 11 reps with spotter's help to failure

Leg ext

1st set full stack 15reps

2nd set full stack 15 reps

3rd set full stack 12 reps

4th set full stack 12 reps

5th set full stack 10 reps

6th set full stack 11 reps to failure

Leg press

1st set 300kg 12 reps

2nd set 340kg 12 reps

3rd set 360kg 10 reps

4th set 380kg 10 reps

5th set 400kg 8 reps

6th set 500kg 5 reps to failure

Hack Squat

1st set 100kg 12 reps

2nd set 120kg 10 reps

3rd set 140kg 10 reps

4th set 150kg 10 reps

5th set 160kg 7 reps

6th set 180kg 4 reps to failure

Ham curl's

1st set 20kg 30 reps

2nd set 30kg 20 reps

3rd set 40kg 12 reps

4th set 50kg 9 reps

Stiff leg deadlift

1st set 60kg 15 reps

2nd set 80kg 12 reps

3rd set 100kg 12 reps

4th set 120kg 10 reps

5th set 140kg 7 reps to failure

Calf Raises ( machine )

1st set 100kg 15 reps

2nd set 110kg 15 reps

3rd set 120kg 15 reps

4th set 120kg 15 reps

5th set 120kg 13 reps

6th set 120kg 12 reps

7th set 120kg 12 reps

8th set 120kg 10 reps

9th set 120kg 7 reps

10 set 120kg 9 reps to failure

Today's food ( as of now ) has consisted of :

Meal 1, 100g whey, 200g oat's, 2 banana's, 2 spoon peanut butter, scoop of ice cream and 300ml milk blended

Meal 2, 400g chicken cooked in whole weat bread crumb's with lemon juice, 150g pasta with can of tuna and spoon of mayo, venegar and red pepper

Meal 3, 16oz stirloin steak with 5 whole egg's on top, bowl of sweet potatoe green beans and broccoli with dash of gravy

Meal 4, talapia fish cooked in lemon juice red pepper and onion's, 150g of egg fried rice

Meal 5, 400g lean beef cooked in bbq sauce and pepper's, 4 slice's of protein bread ( 6:30 meal)

That's my meal's i'v eaten up until now, 2 or 3 more to go before i sleep.

Today's shake's as i never put them in my diet

3 protein shake's up to now, each with 100g oat's and 2 table spoon extra virgin olive oil, 1 more whey shake and 1 casien to go before bed and that's me done for another day.

My energy level's are through the roof at the moment and my appetite is threw the roof which is great for me as i'm in off season, these pep's are really helping me along my off season this time around, i did not use any pep's last time and was alot harder to get through my daily food intake, this time around feel's like a breath of fresh air, i have everything on track from training and nutrition so thing's are going really well for me at the moment, hope it stay's this way until around feb 2014.

I also did 40 min's cardio this morning on empty stomach on peddle bike up hill and finished off my gym session on the bike for 10 min's  , couldn't handle doing any longer as my leg's didn't feel part of my own body after the workout but 10 min's is better than nothing.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

comment removed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fuk em if they dont believe him its obvious when someone is talkin bollox, D&S clearly is not

People need to stop hatin on the kid they could probably learn a thing or 2 from him


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

billly9 said:


> Not saying I disbelieve anything you're saying, as it's the internet - who knows. But (sad as it may be) I google image searched your attached photo and the results are a guy named ******y. Indeed from the US. The guys here just want some clarification that you are who you say you are, that's all!
> 
> @LittleChris @reza85 @L11 @Huntingground @bee


wow this board is really something else, i came to show you uk guy's how us american guy's do thing's and for myself to see how you guy's do thing's i didn't think i was going to get slated and called a lair and see inspector gadet's running around searching for my detail's, i really wanted my name out of this and my father's or anyone else close to me, this is why i didnt say my father's name when asked about him, really sad alot of you guy's are like this, i can't see me been on this board for very long to be honest


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Fuk em if they dont believe him its obvious when someone is talkin bollox, D&S clearly is not
> 
> People need to stop hatin on the kid they could probably learn a thing or 2 from him


Thx PAL ( like my english here  im learning  ) can't see me been here for long bro to be honest if people are going to search for my personal detail's and say them on a open board ( which i didn't really want ) thank's for all your nice word's though.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> wow this board is really something else, i came to show you uk guy's how us american guy's do thing's and for myself to see how you guy's do thing's i didn't think i was going to get slated and called a lair and see inspector gadet's running around searching for my detail's, i really wanted my name out of this and my father's or anyone else close to me, this is why i didnt say my father's name when asked about him, really sad alot of you guy's are like this, i can't see me been on this board for very long to be honest


Mate ingnore the dicks of ypu want your name out of it report the post and ask a mod to remove it.

Too many skeptics knockin around. They see someone who's younger than them with a better physique and cant get there head around it so like I said fuk em!

I for 1 am interested in what you do and how you do it and it'll be a massive shame if you left over a few doubters


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Thx PAL ( like my english here  im learning  ) can't see me been here for long bro to be honest if people are going to search for my personal detail's and say them on a open board ( which i didn't really want ) thank's for all your nice word's though.


I reported the post for you so hopefully a mod will delete it for you.

You can edit your name out of the post that you quoted too


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Mate ingnore the dicks of ypu want your name out of it report the post and ask a mod to remove it.
> 
> Too many skeptics knockin around. They see someone who's younger than them with a better physique and cant get there head around it so like I said fuk em!
> 
> I for 1 am interested in what you do and how you do it and it'll be a massive shame if you left over a few doubters


I'm not trying to be the party pooper, however much that may seem. But surely if one competes, and hopes to get his pro card, then he can't be afraid of sharing his name?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

billly9 said:


> Well mate, as I said I'm not trying to say I disbelieve you, but I do find it a bit suspect and I'm merely asking for clarification as are others. I don't see what the big deal is if you compete, your name is out there for all to see at the shows? But I found this photo on tumblr, doesn't look like it was taken 8 days ago, like your original post stated. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 132849


i will take some self shot's of my self in the bathroom when i get home with today's new's paper.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i will take some self shot's of my self in the bathroom when i get home with today's new's paper.


As I stated, if it's you, then it's you. I'm not saying I disbelieve, I'm just skeptical as some of the evidence points against you. Prove me wrong and I'll gladly apologize.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

billly9 said:


> I'm not trying to be the party pooper, however much that may seem. But surely if one competes, and hopes to get his pro card, then he can't be afraid of sharing his name?


He might have his reasons which would have nothin to do with anyone on this forum. He's not obliged to tell anyone his name mate

A little bit of respect is needed


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

I find it really strange that a person would go far as searching for me threw my picture i have up, i mean it's not as if i have said anything wrong or said anything bad about anyone's physique ( something i would never do ) i guess this is how england work's  , very different folk to us american's although i'm not moaning i'm happily enjoying it over here, just take's time to settle in to the way of talking, i think it's called slang or something which i haven't quite picked up yet.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> I find it really strange that a person would go far as searching for me threw my picture i have up, i mean it's not as if i have said anything wrong or said anything bad about anyone's physique ( something i would never do ) i guess this is how england work's  , very different folk to us american's although i'm not moaning i'm happily enjoying it over here, just take's time to settle in to the way of talking, i think it's called slang or something which i haven't quite picked up yet.


Stick around man you'll see it happens quite a lot on here when someone calls bs its not personal

You will get used to the way we talk soon enough and you'll be throwin slang around in no time


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

billly9 said:


> I'm not trying to be the party pooper, however much that may seem. But surely if one competes, and hopes to get his pro card, then he can't be afraid of sharing his name?


I and my family do are doing alot of thing's right now to get me up and out there but it take's alot of thing's that are can get someone into trouble, so until the day i get my name around ( if i ever do ) then i will be on my own so to speak and be doign everything for my self instead of my family doing it, i don't want to go into discussion on this as it's not what i wanted to happen, i'm here to keep a journal for myself and you guy's, i actually keep a journal at the gym for myself, i write everything i do down and everything i eat, so to be honest i don't really need this, i was just trying to interact and get to know people in the uk, seem's some people arnt willing to make friend's and just want to bite, maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Stick around man you'll see it happens quite a lot on here when someone calls bs its not personal
> 
> You will get used to the way we talk soon enough and you'll be throwin slang around in no time


hopefully bro, that's the plan anyway


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Diced&Sliced said:


> I and my family do are doing alot of thing's right now to get me up and out there but it take's alot of thing's that are can get someone into trouble, so until the day i get my name around ( if i ever do ) then i will be on my own so to speak and be doign everything for my self instead of my family doing it, i don't want to go into discussion on this as it's not what i wanted to happen, i'm here to keep a journal for myself and you guy's, i actually keep a journal at the gym for myself, i write everything i do down and everything i eat, so to be honest i don't really need this, i was just trying to interact and get to know people in the uk, seem's some people arnt willing to make friend's and just want to bite, maybe i'm wrong


With respect to you, I've edited my posts and removed any personal info. Sorry if I've caused offense, the guys here aren't as bad as I've probably made it seem, @Breda is a testament to that.

However, I'm still skeptical, and if you're still interested in posting today's paper, perhaps with your username written somewhere on it, I'll happily apologize again at you proving me wrong.

Best of luck, I'll leave out of this thread now.

*EDIT: You'll probably want to edit your quotes to remove anything left behind.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope this journal doesnt go to sh1t, real interesting read tbh and quality physique @Diced&Sliced you've clearly worked hard :thumb:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I hope this journal doesnt go to sh1t, real interesting read tbh and quality physique @Diced&Sliced you've clearly worked hard :thumb:


thank's dude mean's alot, i can see you have been busting some ball's to achive your physique also, great work bro.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> Fuk em if they dont believe him its obvious when someone is talkin bollox, D&S clearly is not
> 
> People need to stop hatin on the kid they could probably learn a thing or 2 from him


Agree with This, guy is clearly not a troll, if members keep hounding new folk off the board it may as well be shut down perm.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> thank's dude mean's alot, i can see you have been busting some ball's to achive your physique also, great work bro.


Cheers bud, long way off where I wana be but I'll get there in time


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sick leg workout mate, bet your needed a wheelchair after that effort.

Gonna try this ice cream whey and banana meal 1 you've introduced here. Looks sweet.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Sick leg workout mate, bet your needed a wheelchair after that effort.
> 
> Gonna try this ice cream whey and banana meal 1 you've introduced here. Looks sweet.


its lovely mate, don't forget to add abit of milk so it mixes nice and smooth, lovely and refreshing 1st thing on a morning.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Sick leg workout mate, bet your needed a wheelchair after that effort.
> 
> Gonna try this ice cream whey and banana meal 1 you've introduced here. Looks sweet.


i sometime's use strawberry's instead of banana's, tastes really nice and blend's real nice to.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The fuk have I missed? What ice cream deliciousness?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Sick leg workout mate, bet your needed a wheelchair after that effort.
> 
> Gonna try this ice cream whey and banana meal 1 you've introduced here. Looks sweet.


yeah i'm always dead after my leg workout's, 1 out 5 workout's ill throw up a few time's but it's nothing to worry about as you know u'v put the work in, once you get used to high volume and lot's of set's your body adapt's to it just like you and your workout routine now, i guess it your stanima building up which is a good thing, i have worked like this for the past 1.5 year's now and love it, keep's me lean all year long and put's the muscle on me were it's needed so guess i just do what my body need's.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> The fuk have I missed? What ice cream deliciousness?


Man, get involved, check his meal 1. Looks noice.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> The fuk have I missed? What ice cream deliciousness?


nothing much mate, just my every morning breakfast meal/shake

100g vanilla whey, 2 banana's, spoon peanut butter, 2 scoop's ice cream and 300ml of milk, i used to put 200g oats in also but it makes it to thick and hard to swallow so i just drink them in my flask with water instead so i can enjoy the shake  , nice to have 1st thing on a morning, nice and refreshing and wakes you up for the day.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> yeah i'm always dead after my leg workout's, 1 out 5 workout's ill throw up a few time's but it's nothing to worry about as you know u'v put the work in, once you get used to high volume and lot's of set's your body adapt's to it just like you and your workout routine now, i guess it your stanima building up which is a good thing, i have worked like this for the past 1.5 year's now and love it, keep's me lean all year long and put's the muscle on me were it's needed so guess i just do what my body need's.


Well it's definitely working man, legs are well defined and thick.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Real talk though: how is this guy light years ahead of 90% if this forum at 19? What are we doing wrong?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Well it's definitely working man, legs are well defined and thick.


yeah thank's mate, you just have to see what work's for you as what work's for me may not work for you, that's the fun in bodybuilding is we all are different and have to find what work's for us, when you find what work's best for you training and nutrition wise it's the best thing ever as the gains week by week is great to see.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Diced, you're a beast!

Loads of hard work you seem to be putting in. Keep it up and I'm sure your pro card won't be too many years away!


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> Real talk though: how is this guy light years ahead of 90% if this forum at 19? What are we doing wrong?


genetic's play a big part into it bro and the fact i started training at 14/15 might also play apart in it  , now i'm not comparing my self to these guy's here so don't get me wrong but if you see phil heath's transformation from when he was a basketball player to olympia contestant in a 8 year time frame i believe you would be shocked, same with many other bodybuilder's take for instance big rami his 3 year transformation is some what out of this world, i guess bodybuilding's main factor is genetic's, although i believe any man can get to any stage he want's if he work's hard enough and want's it enough, i just think genetic's get you there quicker.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Diced, you're a beast!
> 
> Loads of hard work you seem to be putting in. Keep it up and I'm sure your pro card won't be too many years away!


Thank's for the kind word's bro, looking nice wide and thick on your pic to.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Had a poor night's sleep last night as was up sweating all threw my sleep, only managed to get around 2-3 hour's but still managed to get to the gym nice and early today to kill a good leg session.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Beastly workout and DAMN(!!!!) can you put some food away!!!

For a 19yr old you've conducted yourself very well today from what i've read lol!

Ignore the haters mate and just keep on what you're doing.

Tbh I did wonder how long it'd be before the doubters/haters came out the woodwork.....

Enjoying the journal so far:thumb:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Beastly workout and DAMN(!!!!) can you put some food away!!!
> 
> For a 19yr old you've conducted yourself very well today from what i've read lol!
> 
> ...


Thank's alot bro, yeah the pep's are keeping me hungry and the pre workout's keep me going ( and a few other sups  ), i'm not really one to argue mate to be honest, i'm just here to make some friend's and talk about the sport we all love in out spare time's, if people don't believe then that's up to them, i believe everyone is entitled to there own personal opinion and i'v been reading threw your journal my friend, great read and great gain's on your cycle, your muscle memory really kicked into to gear, them arm's and delt's look ready to explode love it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Man, get involved, check his meal 1. Looks noice.


Trust me I'm all over it in the mornin if I got ice cream in the freezer camt be assed goin out now trained legs earlier... well I thought I did till I read this cnuts work out



Diced&Sliced said:


> nothing much mate, just my every morning breakfast meal/shake
> 
> 100g vanilla whey, 2 banana's, spoon peanut butter, 2 scoop's ice cream and 300ml of milk, i used to put 200g oats in also but it makes it to thick and hard to swallow so i just drink them in my flask with water instead so i can enjoy the shake  , nice to have 1st thing on a morning, nice and refreshing and wakes you up for the day.


Sounds good man I'm happy to try anything that involves ice cream


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate my intention was never to cause any disrespect to your self!

Infact I was so inspired that I just wanted some validation that is true.

If you post a current pic with today's paper and user name ill will be more then happy to appoligise to you buddy!

Ps I think @Breda has a crush on you lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Mate my intention was never to cause any disrespect to your self!
> 
> Infact I was so inspired that I just wanted some validation that is true.
> 
> ...


Haha nah man neva that

Just dont like to see people who are an asset to the forum bein ran off by haters

Not sayin you're a hatin by the way


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Breda said:


> Haha nah man neva that
> 
> Just dont like to see people who are an asset to the forum bein ran off by haters
> 
> Not sayin you're a hatin by the way


Mate I know what u been no point on loosing out on knowledge !


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jesus! Boys didn't look like this when I was 19! You look fantastic


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

tamara said:


> Jesus! Boys didn't look like this when I was 19! You look fantastic


thank you, looking very good your self


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> thank you, looking very good your self


Thank you, do you still have family in the states? If you stick around here long enough reckon you could get me some original mountain dew shipped over not the energy drink version we have here?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

tamara said:


> Thank you, do you still have family in the states? If you stick around here long enough reckon you could get me some original mountain dew shipped over not the energy drink version we have here?


Most of my family live there sweetheart, i don't know what what ' reckon you could get me some original mountain dew mean's ', sorry i'm still learning all these english saying's or slang, what ever it is


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

tamara said:


> Thank you, do you still have family in the states? If you stick around here long enough reckon you could get me some original mountain dew shipped over not the energy drink version we have here?


do you mean mtn dew the drink ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> do you mean mtn dew the drink ?


Yeah the drink, it was out years ago but disappeared now it's come back as an energy drink but it's not the same.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

tamara said:


> Yeah the drink, it was out years ago but disappeared now it's come back as an energy drink but it's not the same.


there are about 20 different kind's in the state's, maybe more, i never drank it though as the sugar content is way to high, same as all other energy drink's, like i said in 1 of my earlier post's, there is so many more drink's and food's to choose from in the state's, it's hard to adjust but i'm getting there


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you have any pictures from your comp?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brutal leg workout mate, surprised you was not sick during it. Welcome to the uk.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Brutal leg workout mate, surprised you was not sick during it. Welcome to the uk.


Thx mate' it's alot different here but im starting to fit in nicely


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Really early gym session today as i have alot of thing's to do later on tonight, none the less had a good shoulder workout.

Barbell press

2 warm up set's 60kg 20 and 15 reps

1st set 70kg 12 reps

2nd set 80kg 10 reps

3rd set 90kg 10 reps

4th set 100kg 8 reps

5th set 110kg 6 reps

6 set 120kg 6 reps to failure

Dumbbell Press

1st set 30kg 15 reps

2nd set 35kg 12 reps

3rd set 40kg 10 reps

4th set 45kg 10 reps

5th set 50kg 7 reps

6th set 55kg 5 reps to failure

Machine Press

100kg 12 reps

140kg 9 reps

180kg 6 reps

200kg 4 reps to failure

Dumbbell flys

1st set 10kg 30 reps

2nd set 12kg 25 reps

3rd set 15kg 20 reps

4th set 20kg 15 reps

5th set 25kg 10 reps

6th set 30kg 5 reps

7th set 20kg 10 reps

8th set 15kg 10 reps

9th set 12kg 12 reps

10th set 10kg 15reps to failure

Front Raises

1st set 10kg 20 reps

2nd set 12kg 20 reps

3rd set 15kg 15 reps

4th set 20kg 12 reps

5th set 25kg 8 reps to failure

BarBell Shrug's

1st set 60kg 20 reps

2nd set 80kg 20 reps

3rd set 100kg 12 reps

4th set 120kg 10 reps

5th set 140kg 10 reps

6th set 160kg 7 reps

DumbBell Shrugs

1st set 30kg 30 reps

2nd set 40kg 20 reps

3rd set 45kg 12 reps

4th set 50kg 10 reps

5th set 55kg 8 reps

6th set 60kg 8 reps to failure

I did 30 min's cardio this morning on empty stomach on bicycle up hill and 40 min's post workout on the stepper 3 mins slow stead pace and 1 min outburst fast as i can and repeated this for 40 min's

Today's food so far :

Meal 1, 100g whey, 2 banana's, 50g greek yogurt, 100g oat's and 2 scoops of vanilla ice cream all blended

Meal 2, 400g chicken covered in whole wheat bread crumb's with lemon juice and red pepper, bowl of 100g pasta can of tuna and spoon of mayo and vinegar

Meal 3, 16oz stirloin steak with 5 whole egg's, bowl of 150g rice green beans and brocolli


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I would also like to see some recent pics and/or training videos mate if you've got any?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Really early gym session today as i have alot of thing's to do later on tonight, none the less had a good shoulder workout.
> 
> Barbell press
> 
> ...


The fact that I'm only a year younger than you and so far behind makes me abit sad  some top training there mate and a great physique


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The volume is crazy how long does it take you to get thru that lot?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> The fact that I'm only a year younger than you and so far behind makes me abit sad  some top training there mate and a great physique


thx alot mate.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> The volume is crazy how long does it take you to get thru that lot?


1 and half to 2 hour's buddy


----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

If i did your leg workout i would have to have 3 weeks off to recover!! :lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

awesome simply awesome....


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

NE0 said:


> If i did your leg workout i would have to have 3 weeks off to recover!! :lol:


No Pain No Gain! but on a serious not, yes i see were ya'll are coming from with such high volume, when i 1st started doing this it took a very long period of time for my body to get used to it but after time of doing so your body adapt's to it, just like when you 1st start working out, your body has to adapt to your training style, 1st few week's/month's of training your in agony everyday due to your body's new response's to training, it's all just about time and seeing what work's for you, if you find something that work's for you but find it to hard and painful then fight threw it and it get's easier and better, with the result's are worth it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> View attachment 132917
> View attachment 132918


Oh ffs you hench 19 year old cnut.

Great shape man


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Oh ffs you hench 19 year old cnut.
> 
> Great shape man


I'm around 3 week's into my 20 week cycle at the moment buddy (bulking) so my shape is slightly starting go more out of shape so to speak, i think i'm still around 7/8%bf from the top of my head, after my cycle is over ill run just test by its self at 2000mg for 5 week's to cut up and then i'll drop the test abit low and add other compounds and start my new bulking cycle 12/20 bulk, then i should start seeing major difference's ( finger's crossed )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think you will be gettin a few apologise soon


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> I think you will be gettin a few apologise soon


Like i said bro i'm not here to argue or anything, i'm just here to make some friend's and share my training with other's from the uk and also see how you guy's train and eat etc ...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Amazing physique mate, will be following your journal. Looking forward to seeing how you progress over the next few month. (no doubt picking up a lot of tips along the way) :thumbup1:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Like i said bro i'm not here to argue or anything, i'm just here to make some friend's and share my training with other's from the uk and also see how you guy's train and eat etc ...


Sounds good to me *bro*!!! did you see what i did there!! Trying to make you feel at home.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

NE0 said:


> Sounds good to me *bro*!!! did you see what i did there!! Trying to make you feel at home.


Thank's buddy, much appreciated


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> Amazing physique mate, will be following your journal. Looking forward to seeing how you progress over the next few month. (no doubt picking up a lot of tips along the way) :thumbup1:


Thank's bro


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why are people so accepting and trusting? The physique is stand out for a 19year old. He has won shows yet we see no show pictures. We ask for a current picture with something like a newspaper to support the claim; ; nothing. Instead we have more self shots in a mirror. Looks rather old for a 19year old on another note.

If you want to believe this is genuine then you may. Some of us have been around long enough to recognise a bull****ter.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

LittleChris said:


> Why are people so accepting and trusting? The physique is stand out for a 19year old. He has won shows yet we see no show pictures. We ask for a current picture with something like a newspaper to support the claim; ; nothing. Instead we have more self shots in a mirror. Looks rather old for a 19year old on another note.
> 
> If you want to believe this is genuine then you may. Some of us have been around long enough to recognise a bull****ter.


Thank's for the kind word's once again my friend  you look great in your avatar picture by the way, great work bro


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

People have to remember that American people are generally more happy and positive than British people. Also depending on where he lived in America people tend to be more body conscious over there so that would have inspired him to start early. Also his age, doesn't your body respond better to things when your younger?

Poor lad isn't used to the doubters and negativity.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

tamara said:


> People have to remember that American people are generally more happy and positive than British people. Also depending on where he lived in America people tend to be more body conscious over there so that would have inspired him to start early. Also his age, doesn't your body respond better to things when your younger?
> 
> Poor lad isn't used to the doubters and negativity.


No.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> View attachment 132917
> View attachment 132918


What weight you at in these and avi mate?

Cheers


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

tamara said:


> People have to remember that American people are generally more happy and positive than British people. Also depending on where he lived in America people tend to be more body conscious over there so that would have inspired him to start early. Also his age, doesn't your body respond better to things when your younger?
> 
> Poor lad isn't used to the doubters and negativity.


If i was natural yes my body would respond better to someone who was older than me but as i'm not natural anymore then i'm in the same boat as everyone else, only with different genetic's.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> What weight you at in these and avi mate?
> 
> Cheers


around 230 buddy.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> around 230 buddy.


Nice one cheers mate, only 40 odd pounds off :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

LittleChris said:


> Why are people so accepting and trusting? The physique is stand out for a 19year old. He has won shows yet we see no show pictures. We ask for a current picture with something like a newspaper to support the claim; ; nothing. Instead we have more self shots in a mirror. Looks rather old for a 19year old on another note.
> 
> If you want to believe this is genuine then you may. Some of us have been around long enough to recognise a bull****ter.


Stop hatin man

So the dude hasnt posted any comp pics and you call bs... get over yourself mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Why are people so accepting and trusting? The physique is stand out for a 19year old. He has won shows yet we see no show pictures. We ask for a current picture with something like a newspaper to support the claim; ; nothing. Instead we have more self shots in a mirror. Looks rather old for a 19year old on another note.
> 
> If you want to believe this is genuine then you may. Some of us have been around long enough to recognise a bull****ter.


Tbh the people I've met from the US have always looked older than what they are.

Just an observation pmsl

:lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Stop hatin man
> 
> So the dude hasnt posted any comp pics and you call bs... get over yourself mate


My american life is behind me for a reason my friend, just ignore the hate, it doesn't bother me at the slightest, i'm happy as can be here talking about the thing i love most, i'm here get learn more about uk bodybuilding and keep better track on what i'm doing and make friend's along the way, only been here a couple day's and i can see most people here are friendly, were all here about bodybuilding and to see how far we can take our body's so i don't really know why such negativity come's from people but people are different from one another's and everyone's opinion is aloud to be preached.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> View attachment 132917
> View attachment 132918


Holy fvck!!!!

Awesome physique pal (no ****), 19yrs old? I feel like crying lol.

Love the volume of your workouts too! Fvcking serious stuff.

Oh, the uk-m population won't be happy until your write Diced&Sliced across your forehead and pose for the camera, unfortunately:lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Why are people so accepting and trusting? The physique is stand out for a 19year old. He has won shows yet we see no show pictures. We ask for a current picture with something like a newspaper to support the claim; ; nothing. Instead we have more self shots in a mirror. Looks rather old for a 19year old on another note.
> 
> If you want to believe this is genuine then you may. Some of us have been around long enough to recognise a bull****ter.


Calm the **** down mate, this isn't an interrogation


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Holy fvck!!!!
> 
> Awesome physique pal (no ****), 19yrs old? I feel like crying lol.
> 
> ...


Thank's alot buddy, yeah i love training with higher volume and also my body respond's much better it also, just take's a little longer and take's a little more steam from the lung's but it's well worth the result's i get/getting


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one cheers mate, only 40 odd pounds off :lol:


weight is only number's buddy, it's what the mirror look's like and by your's pic's it's smiling so it's all good  keep pushing and pulling buddy and we'll all get were we want be


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

billly9 said:


> With respect to you, I've edited my posts and removed any personal info. Sorry if I've caused offense, the guys here aren't as bad as I've probably made it seem, @Breda is a testament to that.
> 
> However, I'm still skeptical, and if you're still interested in posting today's paper, perhaps with your username written somewhere on it, I'll happily apologize again at you proving me wrong.
> 
> ...


You are a top class nob you pal

I think you should pipe down and stop giving this lad a hard time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> My american life is behind me for a reason my friend, just ignore the hate, it doesn't bother me at the slightest, i'm happy as can be here talking about the thing i love most, i'm here get learn more about uk bodybuilding and keep better track on what i'm doing and make friend's along the way, only been here a couple day's and i can see most people here are friendly, were all here about bodybuilding and to see how far we can take our body's so i don't really know why such negativity come's from people but people are different from one another's and everyone's opinion is aloud to be preached.


Fcuking hell mate you eat more than i did when i used to be 300lbs :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> My american life is behind me for a reason my friend, just ignore the hate, it doesn't bother me at the slightest, i'm happy as can be here talking about the thing i love most, i'm here get learn more about uk bodybuilding and keep better track on what i'm doing and make friend's along the way, only been here a couple day's and i can see most people here are friendly, were all here about bodybuilding and to see how far we can take our body's so i don't really know why such negativity come's from people but people are different from one another's and everyone's opinion is aloud to be preached.


You're a more level headed man than me.

Suppose when you speak the truth you dont feel you have to protest your innocence all the while


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate you eat more than i did when i used to be 300lbs :lol:


Wow 300lbs, that's my goal in the next 5 or so year's buddy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Wow 300lbs, that's my goal in the next 5 or so year's buddy


Yeah it was a sh!t 300 though mate :lol:

Down to 205 now :thumbup1:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> You're a more level headed man than me.
> 
> Suppose when you speak the truth you don't feel you have to protest your innocence all the while


Thank's again for all your kind word's buddy, it's the one's like you that help other's push on and not knock other's down, which is what i always try to do, if your doing something you love each and everyday of you life with the people you love around you your going to be happy doing so along the way, which is why i never get knocked down by another person's opinion, all entitled to there own


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> weight is only number's buddy, it's what the mirror look's like and by your's pic's it's smiling so it's all good  keep pushing and pulling buddy and we'll all get were we want be


Exactly mate, I'm very happy where I'm at atm, I'll get where I need to be eventually 



Unrealistic, most likely yes, but gota aim high


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah it was a sh!t 300 though mate :lol:
> 
> Down to 205 now :thumbup1:


Wow some transformation bro, keep digging and u'll get to were you want to be in no time


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Exactly mate, I'm very happy where I'm at atm, I'll get where I need to be eventually
> 
> View attachment 132923
> 
> ...


Antonie Villan awesome physique mate, aim for the cloud's and never let any one tell you can't, if they do then prove them wrong, just smile when they say you can't, when you proved you can, smile again, they'll get the picture


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Wow some transformation bro, keep digging and u'll get to were you want to be in no time


Cheers mate. And the same to you :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Incredible physique regardless of age. Well done.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk me!!! That's some volume, that leg session would have me left crippled for a week lol!'

Great physique, great attitude! Good work!!


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Incredible physique regardless of age. Well done.


Thank's buddy, the same goes to you also, great pic, well done on the hard work.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me!!! That's some volume, that leg session would have me left crippled for a week lol!'
> 
> Great physique, great attitude! Good work!!


Thank's mate, look nice and lean in your pic also, great work.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

very impressive physique, are there any positives with living in the uk over usa bodybuilding wise? im sure its nice not having to worry about getting arrested everytime you take steroids now lol. are you finding steroids alot easier to get over hear? and which gear do you prefer uk stuff or stuff from america?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Great read so far, definitely subbing to this!

You're a beast at 19 :thumb:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

065744 said:


> very impressive physique, are there any positives with living in the uk over usa bodybuilding wise? im sure its nice not having to worry about getting arrested everytime you take steroids now lol. are you finding steroids alot easier to get over hear? and which gear do you prefer uk stuff or stuff from america?


bodybuilding wise it's alot easier in the u.s as we have alot more food's and clean bodybuilding restraunts to choose from, as for for gear wise we are finding it alot harder to get hold of, at the moment making home brew stuff until we get to no more reliable people, as for better gear in u.s to uk, it's all the same bro, it come's from all over the world, shipped from country to country, it all depend's on whom you know but obviously it was easier in the u.s as i knew everyone and alot of bodybuilder's.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Great read so far, definitely subbing to this!
> 
> You're a beast at 19 :thumb:


Thank's buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> bodybuilding wise it's alot easier in the u.s as we have alot more food's and clean bodybuilding restraunts to choose from, as for for gear wise we are finding it alot harder to get hold of, at the moment making home brew stuff until we get to no more reliable people, as for better gear in u.s to uk, it's all the same bro, it come's from all over the world, shipped from country to country, it all depend's on whom you know but obviously it was easier in the u.s as i knew everyone and alot of bodybuilder's.


Wait till you can get pms you wont be short of options for gear

In terms of food I agree england is limited if you're not used to our **** food options but you can buy quality meat on line musclefood on this site is a good shout... you could probably fine some of your favourite American foods on line to but they'd probably be a bit pricey


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Diced&Sliced - you look in great shape mate, but I don't understand why you'd be lying about your age? A quick search for you shows you as being 24?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

resten said:


> @Diced&Sliced - you look in great shape mate, but I don't understand why you'd be lying about your age? A quick search for you shows you as being 24?


oh dang you gone and done it now


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> You are a top class nob you pal
> 
> I think you should pipe down and stop giving this lad a hard time


Thanks for the hate pal, it's much appreciated. It's not as if I apologized or anything, and removed all the sh!t I posted. Or that I said I'd leave this thread alone.... so thanks buddy! 

To the OP, again I apologize if I caused offense of any kind and I wish you every success in your goals.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Thanks for the hate pal, it's much appreciated. It's not as if I apologized or anything, and removed all the sh!t I posted. Or that I said I'd leave this thread alone.... so thanks buddy!
> 
> To the OP, again I apologize if I caused offense of any kind and I wish you every success in your goals.


I wouldn't be so fast with your apologies, not yet anyway.

edit: It's not supposed to look that sinister


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

resten said:


> @Diced&Sliced - you look in great shape mate, but I don't understand why you'd be lying about your age? A quick search for you shows you as being 24?


Not sure you want to start down this route mate...

Granted I probably should of thought of my original more, instead of releasing info


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

billly9 said:


> Not sure you want to start down this route mate...
> 
> Granted I probably should of thought of my original more, instead of releasing info


why would that be


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I wouldn't be so fast with your apologies, not yet anyway.
> 
> edit: It's not supposed to look that sinister


Mate I'm still skeptical. But I can't be ****d with all the hate I received for asking for a little more evidence, when I found some that went against the OP. So I'll just take a back seat from now on


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

resten said:


> @Diced&Sliced - you look in great shape mate, but I don't understand why you'd be lying about your age? A quick search for you shows you as being 24?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

billly9 said:


> Mate I'm still skeptical. But I can't be ****d with all the hate I received for asking for a little more evidence, when I found some that went against the OP. *So I'll just take a back seat from now on *


Well buckle up mate :lol:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> why would that be


A lot of hate came my way for questioning the OP. But I'm sure @resten will handle it better than me. I just can't be ****d with the aggro.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> why would that be


Maybe's he'll dig some info on you, reveal your true identity :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

billly9 said:


> A lot of hate came my way for questioning the OP. But I'm sure @resten will handle it better than me. I just can't be ****d with the aggo.


resten will handle it and serve his ass up.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Maybe's he'll dig some info on you, reveal your true identity :lol:
> View attachment 132936


haha got me there ;'( i am not sure if i love or hate sambuca


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Well buckle up mate :lol:


Haha! Don't worry pal, I'm well strapped in!


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Maybe's he'll dig some info on you, reveal your true identity :lol:
> View attachment 132936


Haha!  Oh, you!!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh dang you gone and done it now


  Don't want to cause any problems mate, I'm not a trouble maker!

Just that pic is showing up all over the place and the details don't match up. There's always a really simple explanation for these sorts of things though. Google reverse image search could just be playing up 

OP, I think someone's pretending to be you and putting themselves over gay bodybuilding sites! (allegedly)


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i think op is lying about his age and has moved to the UK to escape the super **** gay modeling name he has in the us?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Op do you have an Audi?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

There is something that doesn't quite match up, clearly the lad has a tonne of knowledge but there's definitely something off here


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> There is something that doesn't quite match up, clearly the lad has a tonne of knowledge but there's definitely something off here


I reckon it's Google playing up mate, heard they had some mice nibbling at their cables the other day - explains everything


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Diced&Sliced say it aint so bro ?? Are you really 19 or 24 ? Or are you like benjamin button and you was 24 but now your 19 lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fiver its lxm


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Where has he disappeared to? @Diced&Sliced ? What is @Breda thoughts and please god please let @Sharpy76 be fake as well!!!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Jd123


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

resten said:


> I reckon it's Google playing up mate, heard they had some mice nibbling at their cables the other day - explains everything


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> @Diced&Sliced say it aint so bro ?? Are you really 19 or 24 ? Or are you like benjamin button and you was 24 but now your 19 lol


Oh dear, I'm crying! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> fiver its lxm


I bet he just laid all his saved BB pictures out, closed his eyes and put his finger on one to be :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> I bet he just laid all his saved BB pictures out, closed his eyes and put his finger on one to be :lol:


he was probably cry ****ing in to a sock at the same time also


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

resten said:


> @Jd123


Sorry I'm late, in Spain. Saw your mention come through on the email and thought I better see what's up. Some one give me the details. Who needs negging?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Sorry I'm late, in Spain. Saw your mention come through on the email and thought I better see what's up. Some one give me the details. Who needs negging?


If you've got wifi access, have a read. No one needs negging mate, all's cool, there's just a bit of a mystery going on and I know you're a good man for making sense of things


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

While we are at this I have a confession to make also ...

The eye in my Avi is not mine ....I stole it from a gay bb forum in the US .

Sorry .... :-(


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Where has he disappeared to? @Diced&Sliced ? What is @Breda thoughts and please god please let @Sharpy76 be fake as well!!!!


My thoughts are that the kid is able to defend himself should he feel the need to and I dont care how old he is as his age is irrelevant.

Seems a genuine enough fella to me and he's carried himself well on here so far.

He hasnt come on bein mr billy big bollox he's humble and has a positive attitude which should be commended


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mrbritish said:


> While we are at this I have a confession to make also ...
> 
> The eye in my Avi is not mine ....I stole it from a gay bb forum in the US .
> 
> Sorry .... :-(


I must say its magical :wub:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Where has he disappeared to? @Diced&Sliced ? What is @Breda thoughts and please god please let @Sharpy76 be fake as well!!!!


I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

resten said:


> If you've got wifi access, have a read. No one needs negging mate, all's cool, there's just a bit of a mystery going on and I know you're a good man for making sense of things


Ah I see. Well I'll get the laptop out later.

Been to busy walking round in my pink shorts and trying to drink the campest cocktails possible.

Pretty sure this fat Russian thinks I'm gay


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> My thoughts are that the kid is able to defend himself should he feel the need to and I dont care how old he is as his age is irrelevant.
> 
> Seems a genuine enough fella to me and he's carried himself well on here so far.
> 
> He hasnt come on bein mr billy big bollox he's humble and has a positive attitude which should be commended


So do you still think he's genuine then?


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


Your phone got zoom then?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

billly9 said:


> Your phone got zoom then?


Phone?!

Pffft, i've got a wide angled dslr:devil2:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


Just pm'd @Milky to shorten his username! :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

billly9 said:


> Your phone got zoom then?


And a super fine architect's pen


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


thats acceptable


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


Shar.......

You sure it'll fit


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> My thoughts are that the kid is able to defend himself should he feel the need to and I dont care how old he is as his age is irrelevant.
> 
> Seems a genuine enough fella to me and he's carried himself well on here so far.
> 
> He hasnt come on bein mr billy big bollox he's humble and has a positive attitude which should be commended


thing is hes either lied about his age/name/sexuality etc to some gay looking bb websites or lied to some british guys on here, or its some fat guy masterbating with his tears as lube pretending to be the above mentioned phagg, so

whatever way u look at it, the guy is lying :bounce:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> thing is hes either lied about his age/name/sexuality etc to some gay looking bb websites or lied to some british guys on here, or its some fat guy masterbating with his tears as lube pretending to be the above mentioned phagg, so
> 
> whatever way u look at it, the guy is lying :bounce:


ill go with the last one.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull said:


> So do you still think he's genuine then?


Yea I do

Cant see a fraud writing up trainin and diet in such detail mate

He said before he has reasons for withholding certain info and thats kool with me. I'm not easily mugged off and I dont think D&S is at it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> thing is hes either lied about his age/name/sexuality etc to some gay looking bb websites or lied to some british guys on here, or its some fat guy masterbating with his tears as lube pretending to be the above mentioned phagg, so
> 
> whatever way u look at it, the guy is lying :bounce:


Pics are easily stolen and used by others mate

As I said before I dont care if he's lied about his age n that its irrelevant. His diet training and attitude seem to be spot on and thats what we're all here for


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yea I do
> 
> Cant see a fraud writing up trainin and diet in such detail mate
> 
> He said before he has reasons for withholding certain info and thats kool with me. I'm not easily mugged off and I dont think D&S is at it


Fair enough mate I guess time will tell. As you can prob tell I'm on the doubting side without trying to be to much of a Cnut. He could prove us all to be jealous haters but like I say I'm doubtful! Don't get the age thing and his pics are easily found on google and Facebook by typing Nate murphy. Also I don't store my self pics on my phone or comp under my full name . These are my reasons!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Fair enough mate I guess time will tell. As you can prob tell I'm on the doubting side without trying to be to much of a Cnut. He could prove us all to be jealous haters but like I say I'm doubtful! Don't get the age thing and his pics are easily found on google and Facebook by typing Nate murphy. Also I don't store my self pics on my phone or comp under my full name . These are my reasons!


awesome if it is him. lol if its lxm


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea I do
> 
> Cant see a fraud writing up trainin and diet in such detail mate
> 
> He said before he has reasons for withholding certain info and thats kool with me. I'm not easily mugged off and I dont think D&S is at it


That's fair enough. As I've said I probably should of handled my post better and not posted names and such and I'll apologize to the OP if I'm wrong. I'm just glad I'm not the only one who is skeptical though.

Are you still my friend? :confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Pics are easily stolen and used by others mate
> 
> As I said before I dont care if he's lied about his age n that its irrelevant. His diet training and attitude seem to be spot on and thats what we're all here for


But those pics are of Nate murphy an American fitness model/bodybuilder. Are you saying you don't care if the pics are fake but the guy is genuine about training? Or only if it actually is Nate murphy?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Fair enough mate I guess time will tell. As you can prob tell I'm on the doubting side without trying to be to much of a Cnut. He could prove us all to be jealous haters but like I say I'm doubtful! Don't get the age thing and his pics are easily found on google and Facebook by typing Diced up mutha fuka. Also I don't store my self pics on my phone or comp under my full name . These are my reasons!


I haven't got the answers mate but I'm happy to believe the person postin is the person in the pictures and the training and diet is legit.

If I am wrong I will be heart broken



billly9 said:


> That's fair enough. As I've said I probably should of handled my post better and not posted names and such and I'll apologize to the OP if I'm wrong. I'm just glad I'm not the only one who is skeptical though.
> 
> Are you still my friend?


We still boys man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull said:


> But those pics are of Nate murphy an American fitness model/bodybuilder. Are you saying you don't care if the pics are fake but the guy is genuine about training? Or only if it actually is Nate murphy?


Thats his name go back a few pages and he explains some stuff I'll see if I can find the post


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> I haven't got the answers mate but I'm happy to believe the person postin is the person in the pictures and the training and diet is legit.
> 
> *If I am wrong I will be heart broken*
> 
> We still boys man


I'll be the first to offer you a cuddle


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I haven't got the answers mate but I'm happy to believe the person postin is the person in the pictures and the training and diet is legit.
> 
> If I am wrong I will be heart broken
> 
> We still boys man


You tried his ice cream breakfast yet?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Think this is the post



Diced&Sliced said:


> I and my family do are doing alot of thing's right now to get me up and out there but it take's alot of thing's that are can get someone into trouble, so until the day i get my name around ( if i ever do ) then i will be on my own so to speak and be doign everything for my self instead of my family doing it, i don't want to go into discussion on this as it's not what i wanted to happen, i'm here to keep a journal for myself and you guy's, i actually keep a journal at the gym for myself, i write everything i do down and everything i eat, so to be honest i don't really need this, i was just trying to interact and get to know people in the uk, seem's some people arnt willing to make friend's and just want to bite, maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

billly9 said:


> You tried his ice cream breakfast yet?


Nah not yet will do soon tho


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Like i said i'v left my american past behind me, i didn't think so much information would of got out about me on here, if i'd of new i wouldn't of signed up to the site, i only singed up to keep a journal for myself and other's to read and gather information from my behalf, i also wanted to learn more on how you british boy's and gal's do thing's here but it's clear that it can't be done this way on here, i didn't think anyone would try and gather information about me but not only that they have spread thing's about me over a open board which was the last thing i wanted to happen, me and my family moved here for a reason, mainly because of my past, i thought my past wouldn't get out in the uk but it seem's to have got out already via a open bodybuilding board which is beyond what i would of ever though happen.

My journal is closed, like i said i didn't want any information about me on a open board and it's happend within a couple day's which is a shame, i will keep me diary going and forget about this.

Sorry to the people that were following with interest, i wish you look with your goal's and training, keep pushing and pulling hard.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> I'll be the first to offer you a cuddle


And a grope from Mrs Resten?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bye


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Like i said i'v left my american past behind me, i didn't think so much information would of got out about me on here, if i'd of new i wouldn't of signed up to the site, i only singed up to keep a journal for myself and other's to read and gather information from my behalf, i also wanted to learn more on how you british boy's and gal's do thing's here but it's clear that it can't be done this way on here, i didn't think anyone would try and gather information about me but not only that they have spread thing's about me over a open board which was the last thing i wanted to happen, me and my family moved here for a reason, mainly because of my past, i thought my past wouldn't get out in the uk but it seem's to have got out already via a open bodybuilding board which is beyond what i would of ever though happen.
> 
> My journal is closed, like i said i didn't want any information about me on a open board and it's happend within a couple day's which is a shame, i will keep me diary going and forget about this.
> 
> Sorry to the people that were following with interest, i wish you look with your goal's and training, keep pushing and pulling hard.


Thats a massive shame man. Keep up the good work hope to see your name and physique on stage with the big boys in future


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Like i said i'v left my american past behind me, i didn't think so much information would of got out about me on here, if i'd of new i wouldn't of signed up to the site, i only singed up to keep a journal for myself and other's to read and gather information from my behalf, i also wanted to learn more on how you british boy's and gal's do thing's here but it's clear that it can't be done this way on here, i didn't think anyone would try and gather information about me but not only that they have spread thing's about me over a open board which was the last thing i wanted to happen, me and my family moved here for a reason, mainly because of my past, i thought my past wouldn't get out in the uk but it seem's to have got out already via a open bodybuilding board which is beyond what i would of ever though happen.
> 
> My journal is closed, like i said i didn't want any information about me on a open board and it's happend within a couple day's which is a shame, i will keep me diary going and forget about this.
> 
> Sorry to the people that were following with interest, i wish you look with your goal's and training, keep pushing and pulling hard.


Still doesn't quite explain why you say you are 19, yet the chap in the pictures is 24? :confused1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Think this is the post


 @Breda looks at him, "you had me at hello"

At least if he breaks your heart you can sob into your ice cream!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> Like i said i'v left my american past behind me, i didn't think so much information would of got out about me on here, if i'd of new i wouldn't of signed up to the site, i only singed up to keep a journal for myself and other's to read and gather information from my behalf, i also wanted to learn more on how you british boy's and gal's do thing's here but it's clear that it can't be done this way on here, i didn't think anyone would try and gather information about me but not only that they have spread thing's about me over a open board which was the last thing i wanted to happen, me and my family moved here for a reason, mainly because of my past, i thought my past wouldn't get out in the uk but it seem's to have got out already via a open bodybuilding board which is beyond what i would of ever though happen.
> 
> My journal is closed, like i said i didn't want any information about me on a open board and it's happend within a couple day's which is a shame, i will keep me diary going and forget about this.
> 
> Sorry to the people that were following with interest, i wish you look with your goal's and training, keep pushing and pulling hard.


All you need to do is post a pic with today's paper or write today's date and uk-m on it and you'll prove us all wrong! This way your just kinda confirming to me your full of ****!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull said:


> @Breda looks at him, "you had me at hello"
> 
> At least if he breaks your heart you can sob into your ice cream!


At least I still have pictures of him.

Every cloud n all that lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Diced&Sliced - you say your picture was taken just 8 days before your first post, yet that exact same picture is all over the net posted over 6 months ago.

You, sir, are a liar.

You may be the person in your pic, but you're BSing the community here, and that's not on mate.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

resten said:


> @Diced&Sliced - you say your picture was taken just 8 days before your first post, yet that exact same picture is all over the net posted over 6 months ago.
> 
> You, sir, are a liar.
> 
> You may be the person in your pic, but you're BSing the community here, and that's not on mate.


BOOM!

Mr Latex dropping bombs of truth on y'all!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

http://instagram.com/natediesel23

:confused1:

Moved over here but doing signings all over the USA ?? Lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

So what happens now.....Jon you gonna beat him up?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> So what happens now.....Jon you gonna beat him up?


 :lol: he's feeling sh!t enough as it is i reckon mate pretending to be that guy lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol: he's feeling sh!t enough as it is i reckon mate pretending to be that guy lol


LOL true its pretty fcuking sad though!


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

WTF!!!! Im major ****ed you didn't all think my pics where blag and I was trying to get gay lovers etc

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235809-chriss-journal-long-journey.html

hahahahaha!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

CG2507 said:


> WTF!!!! Im major ****ed you didn't all think my pics where blag and I was trying to get gay lovers etc
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235809-chriss-journal-long-journey.html
> 
> hahahahaha!


touting for subs im ouuuut :lol:


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> touting for subs im ouuuut :lol:


hahaha no I was taking the **** cos im a chunky mess and why would you think I was a fake!! LOL you wouldnt blag that, My jokes **** now cos i had to explain it. Cheers haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

CG2507 said:


> hahaha no I was taking the **** cos im a chunky mess and why would you think I was a fake!! LOL you wouldnt blag that, My jokes **** now cos i had to explain it. Cheers haha


mate 6 months with bigbear you will look immense


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> mate 6 months with bigbear you will look immense


Cheers mate!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> mate 6 months with* bigbear* you will look immense


That's what @ewen makes me call him when he spoons me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

resten said:


> That's what @ewen makes me call him when he spoons me


i feel left out.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another day, another troll.

@LittleChris , you was correct


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i feel left out.


Once I've repaired my ring, you're welcome to have a go.

Anyways, we're going OT.

@Diced&Sliced - I see you've fvcked off now you've been called out. I wonder what your username was before?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

resten said:


> Once I've repaired my ring, you're welcome to have a go.
> 
> Anyways, we're going OT.
> 
> @Diced&Sliced - I see you've fvcked off now you've been called out. I wonder what your username was before?


LXM


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nate can you reply to the tweet and email i sent you please :thumbup1:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Who needs Scooby Doo eh :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> LXM


LXM comes back, pretends to be hench, tries to get people to offer him gear, sends in the BIB.

Very plausible


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh i dont think its lxm as the guy has some clue in to BB lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Milky - OP might be worth an IP check.

If you need a tl;dr for the thread:

OP starts journal, posts great looking pics which he'd supposedly taken 8 days earlier and plenty of info, UKM detective squad get on it, OP's pics are all over gay bodybuilding forums (amongst other sites) and the pics are 6 months + old, and various details easily found on the net don't add up, OP runs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh i dont think its lxm as the guy has some clue in to BB lol


Lxm was a expert on test remember mate ! Haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lxm was a expert on test remember mate ! Haha


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Another day, another troll.
> 
> @LittleChris , you was correct





resten said:


> @Milky - OP might be worth an IP check.
> 
> If you need a tl;dr for the thread:
> 
> OP starts journal, posts great looking pics which he'd supposedly taken 8 days earlier and plenty of info, UKM detective squad get on it, OP's pics are all over gay bodybuilding forums (amongst other sites) and the pics are 6 months + old, and various details easily found on the net don't add up, OP runs


I take full credit for being the detective and finding out the details... and getting the **** ripped out of me for doing so! :thumb:

But I'm taking the backseat, so I'll hand over the reward to @resten :whistling:

Not that the guy admitted to anything.. so who knows!! Could all be true! (Ultimate fence sitter here!)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

billly9 said:


> I take full credit for being the detective and finding out the details... and getting the **** ripped out of me for doing so! :thumb:
> 
> But I'm taking the backseat, so I'll hand over the reward to @resten :whistling:


I'm dodging that sh1t so it slaps @jon-kent right in the chops


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've officially joined UK-M Skeptical Crew.

OP, fvck you you lying ****er

Didn't he say that he had no idea what online coaching was in @Bad Alan's journal?........

Once again, fvck you you time wasting, lying piece of sh!te.

Apologies to all the "haters", the wool was pulled over my eyes, CVNT!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've officially joined UK-M Skeptical Crew.
> 
> OP, fvck you you lying ****er
> 
> ...


Yes... yes he did say that but he was my friend lets not tarnish the liein cnuts reputation any more

Edit: that was posted 18 hours ago maybe he's a very kwik learner and has a good team behind him to do the photos and what not

Sounds plausible :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Sharpy76, welcome aboard my man


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've officially joined UK-M Skeptical Crew.
> 
> OP, fvck you you lying ****er
> 
> ...


Team solid journal too iirc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've officially joined UK-M Skeptical Crew.
> 
> OP, fvck you you lying ****er
> 
> ...


It happens, don't lose any sleep over it 

TBH he came in your journal afternoon and looked legit to me and you mate!!

Had us all, well, most of us :lol:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yes... yes he did say that but he was my friend lets not tarnish the liein cnuts reputation any more


Just let me know how you get on with that ice cream breakfast, and I'll forgive you for all the hate I received! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

resten said:


> @Sharpy76, welcome aboard my man


Thanks, was worried you wouldn't have me?!

@Breda, come with me man, theres nothing left for us here anymore. It'll be fine, man hug?

:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Breda, that cuddle is ready when you are


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've officially joined UK-M Skeptical Crew.
> 
> OP, fvck you you lying ****er
> 
> ...


Also made a comment in the team solid meeting room



Diced&Sliced said:


> I'm kind of new here so i didn't know the board had different team's, also i'm new to personal training via internet, iv never herd or seen of this before ??? your job must be quite hard


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It happens, don't lose any sleep over it
> 
> TBH he came in your journal afternoon and looked legit to me and you mate!!
> 
> Had us all, well, most of us :lol:


Fvck trying to catch more trolls though. I give up. It's more aggro than it's worth!


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks, was worried you wouldn't have me?!
> 
> @Breda, come with me man, theres nothing left for us here anymore. It'll be fine, man hug?
> 
> :lol:


As long as you're still gonna send us pics of your name on your c0ck, I'm pretty sure you'll be welcomed with open arms mate! We all need a laugh after this!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

billly9 said:


> Just let me know how you get on with that ice cream breakfast, and I'll forgive you for all the hate I received! :thumb:


I dont know if I wanna try it now I cant decide if I've been hoodwinked or not


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

billly9 said:


> As long as you're still gonna send us pics of your name on your c0ck, I'm pretty sure you'll be welcomed with open arms mate! We all need a laugh after this!


I could do my whole family tree on mine in fat indelible marker and still not even cover 1/8th of the surface


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Think I can learn a lot from this thread so subbed mate

Oh should have read to the end. Haha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Think I can learn a lot from this thread so subbed mate


lmao your too late the ops full of sh1t

I did think when the op said just turned 19 and completing a masters degree was a bit OTT


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

zak007 said:


> lmao your too late the ops full of sh1t
> 
> I did think when the op said just turned 19 and completing a masters degree was a bit OTT


Yeah only got to page 11!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks, was worried you wouldn't have me?!
> 
> @Breda, come with me man, theres nothing left for us here anymore. It'll be fine, man hug?
> 
> :lol:


Noooooo i dont want to come there's still hope but you go I wont hold it against you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> @Breda, that cuddle is ready when you are


I'm not ready yet bro. Hold it for me


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Noooooo i dont want to come there's still hope but you go I wont hold it against you


FFS you need to learn when you're fighting for a lost cause mate, GTFO of here asap otherwise any dignity you might have left WILL be gone lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS you need to learn when you're fighting for a lost cause mate, GTFO of here asap otherwise any dignity you might have left WILL be gone lol.


Fine sharpy, fine! Fuk that fraudulent pr**k @resten wheres my hug?

@Diced&Sliced if you're legit I never doubted you


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fine sharpy, fine! Fuk that fraudulent pr**k @resten wheres my hug?
> 
> @Diced&Sliced if you're legit I never doubted you


Pmsl


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sorry Breda :sad: im sure if the real guy met you he would really like you !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll write my username on my c0ck later and take a pic will that be suffice?


I have WENDY tattooed on my penis an when l get an erection it says "Welcome to England, have a nice day "

:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have WENDY tattooed on my penis an when l get an erection it says "Welcome to England, have a nice day "
> 
> :whistling:


Pics?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have WENDY tattooed on my penis an when l get an erection it says "Welcome to England, have a nice day "
> 
> :whistling:





 R0BLET said:


> Pics?


C'mon Milky, you know how UK-M works by now!!

PICS!!!!

:lol:


----------



## NE0 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well the w4nker got me....... I feel dirty and used.... :sneaky2: . I will never doubt the UKM detectives again


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

NE0 said:


> Well the w4nker got me.......* I feel dirty and used*.... :sneaky2: . I will never doubt the UKM detectives again


Lol, thats the first stage.

I felt like that for about an hour or so, don't worry it gets better!

But yeah, we should've known better than to ever doubt the great UKM detectives.

Lesson learnt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, thats the first stage.
> 
> I felt like that for about an hour or so, don't worry it gets better!
> 
> ...


I haven't even got to that stage yet I'm still in denial lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Well that was a let down.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@Breda I think me and Chris deserve an apology but ur heart has been broken I don't expect one little

Buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

reza85 said:


> @Breda I think me and Chris deserve an apology but ur heart has been broken I don't expect one little
> 
> Buddy


Hahaha you and chris can both fuk off

I'm sorry lads can we be friends?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


Some guy posted up that sounded genuine. Some members called BS. The guy left. Who knows.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


Apparently he's not who he claims to be or he is who he claims to be but has lied about his age n stuff


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


This is the fella who the op used for his pics

http://instagram.com/natediesel23

There are some very sad individuals with too much time on their hands.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Apparently he's not who he claims to be


On the internet? Sh1t who'd have thought it!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> On the internet? Sh1t who'd have thought it!


Not me


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


Also he claimed in @Bad Alans journal and the solidcecil thread that he has never heard of online coaches, funny i found this on "his" Instagram......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone want to fill in the gaps ?


I totally gave you a thread run down when I mentioned you, waste of 2 mins that was :lol:



Milky said:


> I have WENDY tattooed on my penis an when l get an erection it says "Welcome to England, have a nice day "
> 
> :whistling:


picsornopenis


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Also he claimed in @Bad Alans journal and the solidcecil thread that he has never heard of online coaches, funny i found this on "his" Instagram......


Tbf its funny how he's ballooned from his avi to the more recent pics he posted today in the space of no more than 2 weeks


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This forum has taught me a lot from saying to my best friend, nobody likes me on that forum I don't understand it people like me in real life? I'm popular! and her telling me tam not many like you in real life their just nice to your face! Crushed genuinely crushed!

But what I don't understand is why people use fake pictures and receive fake praise that isn't for something they've done. If its for attention why don't they get attention for themselves cos it's not gonna make them feel good if they are getting compliments but it's for someone else. I don't get it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I totally gave you a thread run down when I mentioned you, waste of 2 mins that was :lol:
> 
> picsornopenis


It is widely known on this forum ( and most of the town where l live, work, and a few rather seedy bars ) that my penis is less than average and to be really honest quite embarrassing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> I totally gave you a thread run down when I mentioned you, waste of 2 mins that was :lol:
> 
> picsornopenis


It is widely known on this forum ( and most of the town where l live, work, and a few rather seedy bars ) that my penis is less than average and to be really honest quite embarrassing.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Milky said:


> It is widely known on this forum ( and most of the town where l live, work, and a few rather seedy bars ) that my penis is less than average and to be really honest quite embarrassing.


Make up for it in effort surely?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

XRichHx said:


> Make up for it in effort surely?


You would think so mate wouldn't you....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Make up for it in effort surely?


30 seconds of effort, then 30 minutes of sobbing


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

It was so obvious this was fake, yet people on here still stuck up for him. I knew who this was from the start even when called out several times on comp pictures LOL...

Internet is srs business.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Tbf its funny how he's ballooned from his avi to the more recent pics he posted today in the space of no more than 2 weeks


Are you calling him a liar?!

@Diced&Sliced, take no notice of the haters mate, be strong BRO:beer:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Are you calling him a liar?!
> 
> @Diced&Sliced, take no notice of the haters mate, be strong BRO:beer:


Yes I am the deceptive cnut

Fuk him how dare he come across so well mannered and humble and not be the real deal

pr**k!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Also he claimed in @Bad Alans journal and the solidcecil thread that he has never heard of online coaches, funny i found this on "his" Instagram......


"Become and alphamale"

?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

control said:


> It was so obvious this was fake, yet people on here still stuck up for him. I knew who this was from the start even when called out several times on comp pictures LOL...
> 
> Internet is srs business.


Yeah it was obvious, maybe you should've posted if you knew who it was from the start.

Would've helped me and @Breda to not look like a couple of cvnts and could've come out of the whole thing looking awesome........like you


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

tamara said:


> View attachment 132967
> 
> 
> This forum has taught me a lot from saying to my best friend, nobody likes me on that forum I don't understand it people like me in real life? I'm popular! and her telling me tam not many like you in real life their just nice to your face! Crushed genuinely crushed!
> ...


Tbf the real Nate Murphy looks fvcking awesome though!!!

But yeah, it has to be for attention. I suppose we should just feel sorry for the op really.....


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf the real Nate Murphy looks fvcking awesome though!!!
> 
> But yeah, it has to be for attention. I suppose we should just feel sorry for the op really.....


It is sad but this should stop other people doing it. It's not worth it. A few minutes of people blowing smoke up your bum only to look like a fool when you're exposed.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf the real Nate Murphy looks fvcking awesome though!!!
> 
> But yeah, it has to be for attention. I suppose we should just feel sorry for the op really.....


the thing is the guy seemed to know his stuff aswell about diet and supps his must be into to trainning himself so why but up a fake profile doesnt make sense


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe he was actually Nate Murphy but was that ****ing retarded he actually thought no one would know him.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Maybe he was actually Nate Murphy but was that ****ing retarded he actually thought no one would know him.


I didnt know the cnut


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well the real Nate knew of UKM so hopefully he'll join now and Breda can go back to being happy :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> I didnt know the cnut


+1, never heard of him before todays events lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What you kids doing in here?

There are more than a few very gullible people on this forum, many of you should know better.

I had OP clocked as a lying ph*ggot from his first post.

The old saying, too good to be true? It usually is!

Too many got gassed, it's a sad day to be part of the board.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Well the real Nate knew of UKM so hopefully he'll join now and Breda can go back to being happy :laugh:


That would be wonderful


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Breda said:


> I didnt know the cnut


Neither did I, but someone always knows you, Especially if your in decent nick and in competitions etc.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> What you kids doing in here?
> 
> There are more than a few very gullible people on this forum, many of you should know better.
> 
> ...


You can shut up n all couldnt you let a brother know if your bright ass already knew

And for the record I was not gassed I do the gassin


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> You can shut up n all couldnt you let a brother know if your bright ass already knew
> 
> And for the record I was not gassed I do the gassin


Sorry I should of added I only opened the thread an hour ago after seeing the high post count.

As soon as I read his opening post I dumped the tablet on the couch and went to the kitchen and proceeded to get that corn popping in the microwave so I could enjoy the thread to the fullest.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Mish said:


> Sorry I should of added I only opened the thread an hour ago after seeing the high post count.
> 
> As soon as I read his opening post I dumped the tablet on the couch and went to the kitchen and proceeded to get that corn popping in the microwave so I could enjoy the thread to the fullest.


Seems appropriate for this thread


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Read the whole thread and it certainly delivered! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> That would be wonderful


I'll try and sort it for you mate :laugh:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I'll try and sort it for you mate :laugh:


Jon'll fix it

No peado


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

No one comment for like 10 mins I'm catching up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> No one comment for like 10 mins I'm catching up


No


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I'll try and sort it for you mate :laugh:


Thank you john but if his personality is not like the op I dont want anything to do with him I already been let down once dont think I could handle it twice


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I suppose you boys can carry on finding Maddie **** me that was intense haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Thank you john but if his personality is not like the op I dont want anything to do with him I already been let down once dont think I could handle it twice


To be fair mate he did sound very pleasent in the email he sent me so you might be alright !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> To be fair mate he did sound very pleasent in the email he sent me so you might be alright !


Get on it Jonathan


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Get on it Jonathan


Hahahahahahaha yes mum :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@Big Kris

@xrichx

Don't you two defensive/protective gays look like bellends now, you should learn that not everyone tells the truth you soppy little boys :lol:

On the other hand @little chris I love you, I would of been on your bus from the start too, can't stand these people that are clearly chatting sh!t but refuse/ignore comments like 'any recent photos?'

Guys said he's been in comps, but consistently dodges the have you got any photos from them comment

easy to defend their case with a simple piece of paper with a user name on it and a photo. If they are trying to get their name out and they've been in comps then their name will already be on the web so what's the issue.

What's wrong with calling people out??? Jesus christ

:laugh:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> No


Oh please, Just cause @Breda bummed the guy too soon hahaha


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha. I left this post 24hrs ago just as finger pointing and questioning started to appear and now look whats happened. Several people have been rinsed and others have fallen in love with the OP. Trouble is there are far too many posts now to catch up.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Oh please, Just cause @Breda bummed the guy too soon hahaha


There was no bummin maybe mild rimmin but thats it


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah it was obvious, maybe you should've posted if you knew who it was from the start.
> 
> Would've helped me and @Breda to not look like a couple of cvnts and could've come out of the whole thing looking awesome........like you


Was a few of us who knew who it was, watching the whole thing develop was rather amusing to say the least.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Lets get a Kickstarter going to make a documentary, see how this has affected people, how they were before and after these events, family interviews about the people who got taken for a ride. Unfortunately the costing is more than expected due to health and safety stating we will need a professional therapist present when we interview Breda.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

James s said:


> Lets get a Kickstarter going to make a documentary, see how this has affected people, how they were before and after these events, family interviews about the people who got taken for a ride. Unfortunately the costing is more than expected due to health and safety stating we will need a professional therapist present when we interview Breda.


I'll be unavailable for this, so I'll just say my thanks now.

Firstly, @LittleChris for inspiring me to delve deeper.

@Breda for helping me become a bigger man.

@Big Kris for some well needed friction.

@resten for getting things going again when they slowed.

@Sambuca for giving a helping hand.

@jon-kent for providing his fists when needed.

and finally @Sharpy76 for the fact that his pictures aren't fake (cvnt!)

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Much love.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

billly9 said:


> and finally @Sharpy76 for the fact that his pictures aren't fake (cvnt!)


Which ones?

Pics of me OR the missus...........


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Which ones?
> 
> Pics of me OR the missus...........


Obviously you mate.

But if you throw in a couple of your missus, who am I to complain :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So who reckons this was apple, trying to drum up some business again using a fake persona... :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> You are a top class nob you pal
> 
> I think you should pipe down and stop giving this lad a hard time


Haven't seen you back in the thread mate, you need to give it a read and probably hand out an apology for calling @billly9 a nob :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

sckeane said:


> @Big Kris
> 
> @xrichx
> 
> ...


I was hypnotised by his perfect pecs. Leave me alone.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

resten said:


> Haven't seen you back in the thread mate, you need to give it a read and probably hand out an apology for calling @billly9 a nob :lol:


naaa not really i dont have to do anything 

It was my thoughts at the time as it all seemed a bit much to a guy that was quite new to the board

But i will hold my hands up and say he was right in weeding out the guy that was telling porkies


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> naaa not really i dont have to do anything
> 
> It was my thoughts at the time as it all seemed a bit much to a guy that was quite new to the board
> 
> But i will hold my hands up and say he was right in weeding out the guy that was telling porkies


You've been on here 3 years more than me, you should be even more weary of BS!

And I never said you had to do anything - actually I thought you HAD to give the thread another read, the apology was only a suggestion.

To be fair though, you did call him a nob for being entirely correct


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

resten said:


> You've been on here 3 years more than me, you should be even more weary of BS!
> 
> And I never said you had to do anything - actually I thought you HAD to give the thread another read, the apology was only a suggestion.
> 
> To be fair though, you did call him a nob for being entirely correct


Yes he was correct after some supper sleuth tack ticks and i doth my cap to him for that

I have been on here a while but i drop in and out and normally miss most of the good BS on here, i just missed out on the mole that was telling some of the female members what was being said in the male animal


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Yes he was correct after some supper sleuth tack ticks and i doth my cap to him for that
> 
> I have been on here a while but i drop in and out and normally miss most of the good BS on here, i just missed out on the mole that was telling some of the female members what was being said in the male animal


That was LXM (and others who will remain anonymous) sending @ mentions to threads in MA.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

just finished a back workout:

Deadlift

1st set 800kg 100 reps

2nd set 1500kg 200 reps

3rd set 2000kg 300 reps

Latpull down

1st set full stack 1000 reps

2nd set full steack with 10 plates 500 reps

3rd set full stack with 10 plates and 2 cannon balls 250 reps

Bent over rows

1st set 1000kg 100 reps

2nd set 2000kg 50 reps

3rd set 5000kg 25 reps to failure

Today's food:

1 meal Hodgsons special , 100g whey, 2 bananas, 200g oats, 2 spoon ice cream

meal 2 1000g chicken, 5000g rice

meal 3 100oz steak with 500g potatoes

meal 4 5000g lean mince and 500g pasta

Went light on the weights today as had a little twitch in the bottom of my back and feel really full today so the food hasnt been to high either.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good sesh man I take it those deads are without straps


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Here we go again.

All aboard........


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hodgson special... Ts23?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

also doing private online training:

12 week courses at only £10,999

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> Hodgson special... Ts23?


hi breda Long time no speak big man


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Diced&Sliced said:


> just finished a back workout:
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


cals seem a little low


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> also doing private online training:
> 
> 12 week courses at only £10,999
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


What services do you offer at that price cos its a bargain


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pmsl ^^^ still smashing the tren!?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> What services do you offer at that price cos its a bargain


Any info you need buddy, when it come's to this sport i know the in's and out's, how ever this is only a summer deal,, after the summer the price goes back doubled.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> pmsl ^^^ still smashing the tren!?


yeah buddy.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> yeah buddy.


good job remember not too much though we do not want you going in to pyschosis again


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

had a felling this was Hodgson from the beginning..funny guy ha


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> good job remember not too much though we do not want you going in to pyschosis again


ahhh no, that was just a phase, i like to go high on the mg's


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Good sesh man I take it those deads are without straps


Did your little heart go all fluttery when that was posted mate ?.........until u saw the hodgeson bit and then facepalmed for a 2nd time :lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Did your little heart go all fluttery when that was posted mate ?.........until u saw the hodgeson bit and then facepalmed for a 2nd time :lol:


c u n t lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How's the missus Hodgey lad?


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> How's the missus Hodgey lad?


living the single life at the min  lovin it..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> hi breda Long time no speak big man


You cnut how could you do that to me. How you doin man?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just went back to page 1 again

How the f*ck did no-one mention that he was somehow managing to complete a master's degree, yet had such a poor grasp of English that he used apostrophes to pluralise?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> c u n t lol


You shouldnt play with Bredas emotions like that mate its not fair :lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Breda said:


> You cnut how could you do that to me. How you doin man?


i cant exactly say it's me can i lol, ill be banned if a few min's haha, just got back from magaluf mate, been a messy summer i do have to say lol, looking nice and big compared to last time i was here, good lad.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Did your little heart go all fluttery when that was posted mate ?.........until u saw the hodgeson bit and then facepalmed for a 2nd time :lol:


I did until I saw the weights moved I knew he was leadine on again hence the no straps comment lol


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> Just went back to page 1 again
> 
> How the f*ck did no-one mention that he was somehow managing to complete a master's degree, yet had such a poor grasp of English that he used apostrophes to pluralise?!


nasty bastar d, i tried hard as fcuk to look smart haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

WHAT THE FVCK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> WHAT THE FVCK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!!


No idea. I've just read all 25 pages too.

Who's Hodgson?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i cant exactly say it's me can i lol, ill be banned if a few min's haha, just got back from magaluf mate, been a messy summer i do have to say lol, looking nice and big compared to last time i was here, good lad.


Fly under the radar you nutter maybe the mods will miss this thread lol.

Cheers mate I'm gettin there fuked my back earlier so not guna be in the gym for at least a week but you look great in those pics you posted by the way.... oh wait


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> WHAT THE FVCK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!!


http://


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No idea. I've just read all 25 pages too.
> 
> Who's Hodgson?


an old friend ]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> an old friend ]


Your friend has strange hair.

Nice avi by the way


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Your friend has strange hair.
> 
> Nice avi by the way


I do occasionally lift


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I do occasionally lift


I can see :thumb:

I'm feeling much more confident about surviving the zombie invasion in your bunker now


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can see :thumb:
> 
> I'm feeling much more confident about surviving the zombie invasion in your bunker now


I found out the hard way that it was actually a sex bunker


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can see :thumb:
> 
> I'm feeling much more confident about surviving the zombie invasion in your bunker now


]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> I found out the hard way that it was actually a sex bunker


]


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Diced&Sliced

You've not posted any pictures of dead Taliban on your fb for a while, how come?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> I found out the hard way that it was actually a sex bunker


 mg: is that where you got bummed?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> mg: is that where you got bummed?


]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> ]


Can I still come to your bunker if I'm wearing this?



I'll still bring cake :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> i cant exactly say it's me can i lol, ill be banned if a few min's haha, just got back from magaluf mate, been a messy summer i do have to say lol, looking nice and big compared to last time i was here, good lad.


How was the order of fake clobber from China? Did it arrive? My tub of protein you promised never did... :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking hell have a quick re read from page 1 knowing its not the real guy :lol: scary stuff lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Can I still come to your bunker if I'm wearing this?
> 
> View attachment 133080
> 
> ...


]

]


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell have a quick re read from page 1 knowing its not the real guy :lol: scary stuff lol


He needs Lithium not aas and peps


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> ]
> 
> ]


Fine. I'll set up the Zombie Sisterhood and we'll have our own bunker :tongue:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Fine. I'll set up the Zombie Sisterhood and we'll have our own bunker :tongue:


can I come? ill be naked, p.s I pass the 7" entry limitation


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Had to be done :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/206699-hodgesons-girlfriend-warning-contains-explicit-content.html


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> @Diced&Sliced
> 
> You've not posted any pictures of dead Taliban on your fb for a while, how come?


im not in the army anymore


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Had to be done :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/206699-hodgesons-girlfriend-warning-contains-explicit-content.html


A classic ! I even remember being at work that night and having to follow along on my phone :lol: was a epic night haha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> A classic ! I even remember being at work that night and having to follow along on my phone :lol: was a epic night haha


that and ts23 up 14lbs in 3 days journal hahahahahahhaa


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Can't believe you're still doing the tren?!?!

You lost the plot completely and didn't sleep for days if i remember rightly?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> can I come? ill be naked, p.s I pass the 7" entry limitation


The only weapon I'm interested in is of the zombie killing variety :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The only weapon I'm interested in is of the zombie killing variety :lol:


If he hits them on the head with it it'll kill em ! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Had to be done :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/206699-hodgesons-girlfriend-warning-contains-explicit-content.html


Ooooh that Hodgson! :lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

zak007 said:


> that and ts23 up 14lbs in 3 days journal hahahahahahhaa


that was actually a true story lol


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Can't believe you're still doing the tren?!?!
> 
> You lost the plot completely and didn't sleep for days if i remember rightly?!


lol i did yeah, all good now though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> lol i did yeah, all good now though


Glad to hear it Nate........i mean mate ! :lol:


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Glad to hear it Nate........i mean mate ! :lol:


haha


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Diced&Sliced said:


> haha


So are you really eating all that food mate ? Lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Had to be done :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/206699-hodgesons-girlfriend-warning-contains-explicit-content.html


Some of my finest Detective work was carried out in that thread.

To Protect and Serve


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good thread doubled in value when OP came clean with his latest workout


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

OP has been banned for being a cnut stealing other people's pics passing them off as his own, and basically making the whole of this journal up - oh, and also being a previously banned member using a fake account.

Some people clearly have no lives of their own and have to make a fake one up to be interesting. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Oh well, it's been emotional.

Goodbye...................again


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He'll be back soon under another name soon enough

Was a crackin journal for a day or 2 lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He carries on his legacy in his no.1 fan and maybe love child nobody knows for sure......... @Breda :lol:

RIP Nate you 19yr old monster


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

dtlv said:


> OP has been banned for being a cnut


Pmsl


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Who's is the diet though?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What was hodgson s story then I missed out on that one? Was he also ts13 or whatever his name who do 10g of gear a week and gained 4 stone solid muscle no water but also no pics?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mikemull said:


> What was hodgson s story then I missed out on that one? Was he also ts13 or whatever his name who do 10g of gear a week and gained 4 stone solid muscle no water but also no pics?


That's the fellow.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

28 pages since monday wt?! just happened


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> 28 pages since monday wt?! just happened


A load a bollox basically.

I called him out from the start cos I'd seen his pics previously but everyone was backin him to the hilt


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Breda said:


> A load a bollox basically.
> 
> I called him out from the start cos I'd seen his pics previously but everyone was backin him to the hilt


yeah Breda is our new UKM detective, sniffing out b*llshi*ters as soon as they post!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> A load a bollox basically.
> 
> I called him out from the start cos I'd seen his pics previously but everyone was backin him to the hilt


One the one hand I wish you'd pm'd me right at the start - too much to mod to read all the journals so I never even looked here till today, we could have got him straight away. Still, that would have meant an other classic bull$hit thread that never happened, at least this way we have this gem to thank for it. Good nose for the bull$hit tho buddy - have some rep.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

HJL said:


> yeah Breda is our new UKM detective, sniffing out b*llshi*ters as soon as they post!


Damn right


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> One the one hand I wish you'd pm'd me right at the start - too much to mod to read all the journals so I never even looked here till today, we could have got him straight away. Still, that would have meant an other classic bull$hit thread that never happened, at least this way we have this gem to thank for it. Good nose for the bull$hit tho buddy - have some rep.


You haven't read the thread have you :whistling:

The reps are well deserved tho tgank you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> You haven't read the thread have you :whistling:
> 
> The reps are well deserved tho tgank you


No, just bits of it - i will tho, and if you have disapointed me I may go into the mod cp and take those reps back :scared: :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> You're a lacky bastard
> 
> With your dads back ground, mum and dad supporting you all the way, desire and good genetics I can see you goin somewhere in the game


etc etc etc

i want my reps back! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> A load a bollox basically.
> 
> I called him out from the start cos I'd seen his pics previously but everyone was backin him to the hilt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> No, just bits of it - i will tho, and if you have disapointed me I may go into the mod cp and take those reps back :scared: :tongue:


Haha I think you'll find my conduct all above board and shows what the ukm community is all about


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> etc etc etc
> 
> i want my reps back! :lol:


No way they're mine now


----------

